# My new SS



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

My new SS! 2.0 turbo , Brembos, short throw, Mich Run Flats.....


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Old Motortrend picture, the SS should look exactly like this though (if we were ever to get one)


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I bet you'd see a lot of Camaro trade ins on this puppy, especially if the mpg's were way up there..... (not that we'd drive it for mpg's)


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

let's add body colored taillight covers with the two round lights being accentuated on each side.....


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

It's slick, but I am not a fan of the exhaust. I think I'd like it much better if it was dual quads rather than the aftermarket corvette look. But thats my 2 cents worth


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> It's slick, but I am not a fan of the exhaust. I think I'd like it much better if it was dual quads rather than the aftermarket corvette look. But thats my 2 cents worth


 I agree... that's what I did with my Black Granite LS..... here's the front anyway.....


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

The real bugger was turning it into a coupe......


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

**** nice job!!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> **** nice job!!


  Thanks for going along on my trip down fantasy lane! 
But you gotta admit, that is one tough looking coupe! If I was a Cobalt SS , I'd pull over and tremble seeing THAT in my mirror....
Zoom zoom ... for real..... 
Note to GM: MAKE ONE!!!!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Other fantasy Cruze's (sorry if they were already posted or seen before) 
I'm in a "mode" today.....


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the gunmetal grey one....not so much on the rest


----------



## Cruze2011LTZ (Apr 20, 2011)

I want one, maybe i bought to early?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Drop Top.....


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cruzemeister said:


> I bet you'd see a lot of Camaro trade ins on this puppy, especially if the mpg's were way up there..... (not that we'd drive it for mpg's)


Doubt it. Why trade in an independent rear premium V6 Camaro for a hyped up FWD car?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the two-door *sedan* _envisionages_ look nice.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Jeez!!! such Gaudy paint jobs


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heh this should be renamed the cruze photochop thread


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

so seeing that charcoal colored cruze with no chevy emblem in the grill can you buy an aftermarket like that or what im just curious


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> so seeing that charcoal colored cruze with no chevy emblem in the grill can you buy an aftermarket like that or what im just curious


Theres nothing like that out there that you wouldnt have to custom fabricate and im pretty sure that one is photochopped


----------



## EEVLWYS (Apr 8, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> Other fantasy Cruze's (sorry if they were already posted or seen before)
> I'm in a "mode" today.....


Honestly they all look nasty!...Maybe the gray one , but i dont even like the front.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Apr 8, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> My new SS! 2.0 turbo , Brembos, short throw, Mich Run Flats.....


This on the other hand .....looks very nice!


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

yea car is clean, for my model I'd like no rear spoiler(or just replace it with a lip spoiler) and change that rear exhaust setup...


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Cruzemeister said:


> I agree... that's what I did with my Black Granite LS..... here's the front anyway.....


I LOVE this!!


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze "DUSK"

I love everything about this car... so subtle:
































Well.... maybe the wheels and the brakes are not tooo subtle.


----------

